# Cheias rápidas Monchique - 274,7mm - 26 Outubro 1997



## Vince (15 Jan 2008 às 09:57)

Tópico sobre o evento de precipitação extrema ocorrido na madrugada de 26 de Outubro de 1997 em Monchique, Algarve. 
Registados 274,7mm nesse dia, mas a maior parte da precipitação ocorreu num período de 5 horas, precipitação com um período de retorno a ultrapassar os 1000 anos.
Chamo também a atenção para as imagens de satélite que quanto a mim mostram uma depressão nos Açores e que depois se desloca para o NW da Península e que parece ter adquirido algumas características subtropicais.

*Animação IR entre a meia noite dia 25 e o meio dia de 27 Outubro. *
O evento em Monchique está assinalado com uma seta








*Sat visível 26-10-1997 08:30 UTC (pós evento)*









> Após um dia de precipitação 110 mm no
> dia 20 de Outubro (valor “normal” para este local) ocorreu na madrugada de 26 de Outubro,
> uma queda pluviométrica histórica de 274,7 mm totalizada num dia mas ocorrida
> praticamente em 5 horas.
> ...


(c) Qual o Grau de Excepcionalidade das Cheias Ocorridas no Início do Ano Hidrológico de 1997/98 ? DIRECÇÃO DOS SERVIÇOS DE RECURSOS HÍDRICOS




>


(c) AS CHEIAS NO SUL DE PORTUGAL EM DIFERENTES. TIPOS DE BACIAS HIDROGRÁFICAS


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2011 às 22:19)

Tendo em conta os registos de ~500mm/24h em Genova e o record Europeu de cerca de 800mm/24h no SE de França, será possivel em algum ponto de Portugal continental/Ilhas se registem valores similares aos verificados na bacia Mediterranea?


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2012 às 10:24)

Fotos deste evento disponíveis nesta colecção da ARHAlgarve. 

http://www.arhalgarve.pt/site/param.../Anexos_1fase/1f_An12_T12C_Prt1_Apendices.pdf


----------



## trovoadas (25 Ago 2012 às 13:22)

Agreste disse:


> Fotos deste evento disponíveis nesta colecção da ARHAlgarve.
> 
> http://www.arhalgarve.pt/site/param.../Anexos_1fase/1f_An12_T12C_Prt1_Apendices.pdf



Bom achado Agreste

É incrível ver como não se aprende nada neste país! Talvez tenham jogado com o período de retorno de 1000 anos


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 18:07)

Belo documento Agreste. 

Na minha opinião, se um dia chover como choveu no Outono de 1989, os prejuízos serão muito maiores do que esses em 1989. Basta, andarmos na 125 e não só e vemos ribeiras completamente sujas e obstruídas por canas, ninguém limpa nada, não existe nenhuma prevenção. Basta, compararmos a construção que havia em 1989 e agora, se em 1989 havia muitos mais terrenos que poderiam absorver água, neste momento, muitos desses terrenos têem construções.

Um dia, os deuses zangam-se e temos uma catástrofe. Passados quase 23 anos das cheias de Outono de 1989 não se aprendeu nada. Um dia, vem um fenómeno igual e pimba destrói tudo e depois lamenta-se os prejuízos.

A prevenção em Portugal é zero e aplica-se a tudo, a incêndios, a sismos, a deslizamento de terras, a cheias.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2012 às 18:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Belo documento Agreste.
> 
> Na minha opinião, se um dia chover como choveu no Outono de 1989, os prejuízos serão muito maiores do que esses em 1989. Basta, andarmos na 125 e não só e vemos ribeiras completamente sujas e obstruídas por canas, ninguém limpa nada, não existe nenhuma prevenção. Basta, compararmos a construção que havia em 1989 e agora, se em 1989 havia muitos mais terrenos que poderiam absorver água, neste momento, muitos desses terrenos têem construções.
> 
> ...



Sobre os canaviais é difícil. Lembram-se do incêndio da serra de Tavira há 5 semanas? Em alguns lugares os canaviais já rebentaram das cinzas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 19:03)

Agreste disse:


> Sobre os canaviais é difícil. Lembram-se do incêndio da serra de Tavira há 5 semanas? Em alguns lugares os canaviais já rebentaram das cinzas...



Sim, nisso tens razão. Há uns 2 anos limparam os ribeiros que passam pela 125, entre Olhão e Faro e já estão completamente iguais ou mesmo piores. Mas não existirá nenhuma técnica para impedir o rápido crescimento dos canaviais. Já no Rio Seco, devido às obras da variante da EN125 colocaram blocos em pedra nas margens do rio e aí já não existe canavial, agora com a obra inacabada se vier uma enxurrada será que não vem tudo abaixo.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Ago 2012 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, nisso tens razão. Há uns 2 anos limparam os ribeiros que passam pela 125, entre Olhão e Faro e já estão completamente iguais ou mesmo piores. Mas não existirá nenhuma técnica para impedir o rápido crescimento dos canaviais. Já no Rio Seco, devido às obras da variante da EN125 colocaram blocos em pedra nas margens do rio e aí já não existe canavial, agora com a obra inacabada se vier uma enxurrada será que não vem tudo abaixo.



Acho que a solução é simples! Criem postos de trabalho, criem equipas especializadas em gestão/manutenção de espaços fluviais
Pode ser que seja desta que deixe de chover no Algarve...há quem já sonhe com isso


----------



## Chingula (13 Out 2014 às 22:03)

Vince disse:


> Tópico sobre o evento de precipitação extrema ocorrido na madrugada de 26 de Outubro de 1997 em Monchique, Algarve.
> Registados 274,7mm nesse dia, mas a maior parte da precipitação ocorreu num período de 5 horas, precipitação com um período de retorno a ultrapassar os 1000 anos.
> Chamo também a atenção para as imagens de satélite que quanto a mim mostram uma depressão nos Açores e que depois se desloca para o NW da Península e que parece ter adquirido algumas características subtropicais.
> 
> ...


O que impressiona na precipitação registada em Monchique (274,7 mm/24 h) em 26 de Outubro de 1997 é que em 7 horas ocorreram 273mm, em 3 horas 225 mm e foram registados 93 mm em 1 hora.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2014 às 23:15)

Essa última imagem de satélite sugere claramente um sistema proveniente de algo tropical ou um sistema daqueles "híbridos" do género do que gerou o furacão Vince.


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2014 às 14:09)

Essas semanas do Outono 1997 foram meteorologicamente loucas. E trágicas.
E houve muito disso, "híbrido", muitas depressões e massas de ar tropical.

- 26 de Outubro foram estas cheias rápidas deste tópico,
- dia 31 Outubro foi a tragédia da derrocada em Ribeira quente, Açores (29 mortos)
- dia 5/6 de Novembro foi a ciclogenese explosiva no sul do país, a uma latitude invulgarmente baixa (12 mortos em Portugal, 25 em Espanha)

Mas duas semanas antes desta sequência de eventos houve outra depressão que não causou estragos, mas que foi interessante, a 4/6 Outubro, parecida com a de Fevereiro 2010, também andou ali ao lado da Madeira, chegou a ter muita aparência tropical com excelente outflow, criando mesmo um "eye-like", rumando a Cadiz











No cazatormentas há mais imagens de satélite
http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....z-mar-de-alboran-posible-ciclon-tropical.html


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 21:30)

Chingula disse:


> O que impressiona na precipitação registada em Monchique (274,7 mm/24 h) em 26 de Outubro de 1997 é que em 7 horas ocorreram 273mm, em 3 horas 225 mm e foram registados 93 mm em 1 hora.



Se procurares no fórum o dia 18 de maio de 2011 encontras valores engraçados para Faro: 49mm das 10 às 11 da manhã (em 1 hora) e 77mm das 10 ao meio dia (em 2 horas).


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 21:31)

Sabe-se que estes regimes torrenciais aumentam na intensidade partindo de norte para sul... nas ilhas nem vale a pena falar porque são muito mais potentes.


----------

